# Information sur l'Apple TV



## Bigben88 (29 Mai 2012)

Bonsoir,

Je souhaites acquérir une apple tv et j'aurais une question avant de l'acheter.

J'aimerais savoir si il est possible de voir un film/série via macbook sans forcément passer par Itunes? (lecteur habituel VLC)

Merci d'avance pour vos réponse.


----------



## Lauange (30 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Oui, en la dévérouillant.


----------



## Rem64 (30 Mai 2012)

Non si tu achetes l'apple TV3 reconnaissable par la mention 1080p sur la boite qui ne peut pas encore être déverrouillée!!


----------

